# Wanting female Haplochromis Obliquidens



## pargolf2010 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello all. I'm in search of female Haplochromis Obliquidens. If anyone knows where I may find them, please advise. Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try a post in the Classified section.


----------

